# Stelle mich und meinen Teich vor......Zickenkind



## zickenkind (31. Jan. 2009)

Hallo @ all,

habe nun viel gelesen hier und da Ihr alle immer Bilder sehen wollt BITTESCHÖÖÖÖÖÖN.

Selber bin ich Baujahr 68, selten zu Hause. Immer viel Wasser um mich herummmmmmmmmm.......

Ein paar Daten zu meinem Teich???? Ist halt die Frage ab wann man(n) Teich sagen kann oder doch lieber Koibecken......  Für mich ist es halt mein eigenes Koibecken mit viel Schweiss und ähnliches..... erworben. 
Laut Wasseruhr sollen es 23.000 Liter sein mit einem Besatz von 9 Koi`s von 10cm bis 30 cm Länge, dazu ein paar Goldfische vom alten Teich und einen gelben Stör von ca 35-40 cm Länge.

3 Pflanzbecken im oberen Teil sollen dann mal den Nitrat und Phosphatwert in Grenzen halten. Will mal hoffen das in diesem Jahr die Planzen besser wachsen. " Umtopfen " und Wachstum erwarten klappt immer nicht so ganz.

Ach ja noch eins zur Tiefe, geht von 1,50m bis 1,80m.  Beginnt links und endet rechts in der Ecke wo auch die Pumpe liegt.

Wie auf den Fotos zu sehen nutze ich halt noch einen Filter von NG möchte diesen dann mal irgendwann um die ein oder andere Stufe verringern.

Aber nun mal zu meinen Fotos     :

 

 
Das war der erste, mit ca 2000l und gleicher Besatz......  Ich weiss zu wenig....   deswegen wird er ja auch grösser.....  Also hört auf zu STÖHNEN, gell

 

 

Das war die obere Pflanzschale zum Wasserlauf/fall

Es folgt der Rohbau und weitere Verschönerung:

 

 

 

 

 

Die Alten Teichbewohner sind mir TREU geblieben !

 

 

Na und nun ein paar Bilder von Heute :

 

 

 

 

 

Na und einer ist immer FLEISSIG:

 

und

 

So das soll es gewesen sein für`s erste. Hoffe Ihr hattet ein wenig Spass mit den Bildern. Für Fragen stehe ich jederzeit zur Verfügung.

73 Michael


----------



## rainthanner (1. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Stelle mich und meinen Teich vor......Zickenkind*

Hallo Michael, 

herzlich Willkommen und viel Spaß hier im Forum. Ein guter Schritt.  




Meine Fragen: 
Wie filtert ihr das Wasser mechanisch und biologisch? 
Was ist das für ein Blubberteil mitten im Teich? 


Gruß Rainer


----------



## Koi-Uwe (1. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Stelle mich und meinen Teich vor......Zickenkind*

Hallo Michael,
sehr Nett  Sieht bestimmt klasse aus wenn alles ein wenig zugewachsen ist.

@Rainer: Das ist der Schwimm-Skimmer von O***


----------



## zickenkind (1. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Stelle mich und meinen Teich vor......Zickenkind*

Hallo Rainer,

im mom kein Filter aktiv. Keine Heizung, nur Strömersteine kurz unter der Oberfläche zum eisfrei halten. Der Ausströmer im Grossen Becken schwebt an einer Schwimmkugel ca. 20 cm unter der Wasseroberfläche. Bewegt sich die ganze Zeit von links nach rechts und hält dadurch eine grössere Fläche frei.

Im Frühjahr wen die Temp. steigen filter ich über NG mechanisch und über die drei Pflanzbecken biologisch. Hoffe das in diesem Jahr die Pflanzen besser wachsen um die Nährstoffe besser aus dem Wasser zu holen. Wasserqualität war gut, Zeitweise eine leichte Algenblüte durch Schwebealgen (grünes Wasser) aber sonst so gut wie keine Algen im Wasser. 

73 Michael


----------



## zickenkind (1. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Stelle mich und meinen Teich vor......Zickenkind*

Hallo nochmal,

kann vom Sommer noch ein paar Bilder nachreichen:

Der Hügel im Sommer

 

Pflanzenfilter

 

Seerosen im Koibecken

 

Na ja und wenn der Pool überläuft dann sooooooo....

 

So das wars...............

73 Michael


----------



## Meisterjäger (1. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Stelle mich und meinen Teich vor......Zickenkind*



So ein schwarzes Parkeisen habe ich auch im Garten!

Erinnert mich immer an meine Zeit bei der Marine...
bleibt nur zu hoffen, daß die Schrottmafia das Ding nicht entdeckt

Übrigens: super Bilder!!


----------



## Moeppy (2. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Stelle mich und meinen Teich vor......Zickenkind*

Hallo.

Tolle Bilder!
Dein Teich und der Garten gefällt mir auch sehr gut.

Auch deinen alten Teich fand ich schon sehr schön!


Viel Spaß weiterhin und liebe Grüße,
Uli


----------



## zickenkind (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Stelle mich und meinen Teich vor......Zickenkind*

So wohl fühlen sich bei uns die __ Frösche. Selbst am Whirpool wird nicht gespart.........



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lf_xVrBZmfg


Viel Spass


----------



## Majaberlin (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Stelle mich und meinen Teich vor......Zickenkind*

  Ja, die __ Frösche sind immer für eine lustige Einlage gut!!!!


----------

